# aww, my storebought just broke



## cookingfat (Dec 5, 2008)

I was just playing with it in the car and it popped (which it just never does) and when I checked the centre piece has just snapped clean off. 











I've recently started to like that cube as it's had 4 months of breaking in and was just starting to feel really nice. I was probably using this just as much if not more than my DIY. 

I'm gonna try and glue it back on. This happened to anyone else?


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2008)

Glue might work, it'll have to be really good glue though.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 5, 2008)

the best I have is just some cheap 'quick fix' superglue.

I've glued it back on and I'm gonna leave overnight before putting the cubies back in. 

dammit.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 5, 2008)

It has happened to me after using silicone spray (this is why I'm trying to get silicone oil, no additives and petroleum distillates), gluing it back on didn't work.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 5, 2008)

Happened to mine. It doesn't turn on the side that was broken because I overglued the piece on.


----------



## MrData (Dec 5, 2008)

That happened to my first 25th anniversary cube. The screw was also bent, so it will never work again. Good luck fixing yours.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol, I had two storebought cubes in the past that both broke even before two months after I played with them.

I tried superglue. It didn't work.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 5, 2008)

ok, if it doesn't work what's a good hybrid I could make with the cubies?


----------



## InhumanElmo (Dec 5, 2008)

That happened to one of my cubes. I threw it out in anger and, the person who broke it bought me a new one.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 5, 2008)

InhumanElmo said:


> That happened to one of my cubes. I threw it out in anger and, the person who broke it bought me a new one.



But, didn't you break the cube by throwing it?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 5, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> InhumanElmo said:
> 
> 
> > That happened to one of my cubes. I threw it out in anger and, the person who broke it bought me a new one.
> ...



I think he meant he threw it out when it was broken.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 6, 2008)

happened to mine


----------



## Michael_Wee (Dec 6, 2008)

i glued mine on and it worked the idea of glueing it on is to put 4 pieces of tooth picks that are supported by something and will not move stick a small part/piece of a eraser on each end and glue the centre cap with the toothpicks supporting it in position while the glue dries you may have to sand the pieces of eraser if they where glued on by accident


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 6, 2008)

that happened to the first cube I had. I didn't bother fixing it, I just bought a new one since it wasn't a good cube anyway


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 6, 2008)

That happened to at least 3 of my (and friends') store cubes. I used this shoe glue to glue it on it first. That glue sucks, Gorilla Glue is better. Sometimes when I do it right, it's perfectly fixed. Sometimes it is perfectly fixed, but break again after a few weeks. Then I do it again and it becomes super slow and I just stop playing with that cube.
This is what you should do:

Destroy the core and get every single part:
corner pieces
edge pieces
springs
center pieces
Trash the broken core and rivets and other junk pieces.
Buy type A DIY core, 6 center pieces with caps, stickers, and screw pack.
Rebuild your combo A cube with store pieces.
This is exactly what I did to one of my cubes that broke that way. That cube turned out much better than it was before.


----------



## Escher (Dec 6, 2008)

my first cube was a rubiks studio cube of puzl.co.uk... it broke the morning i got it, just like yours, cookingfat although i think my break was a little cleaner than that messy job!
i currently use it in a combo with an (a) core, and new type (d) centres and screws. the only problem is that the stickers on the centre caps are from the skidproof sticker set off cube4you, so most of the colours dont really match 
anyway, it feels like an absolute dream, so i definitely would go with fanwuqs suggestion


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 6, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I was just playing with it in the car and it popped (which it just never does) and when I checked the centre piece has just snapped clean off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, it happened to me, i wouldn't suggest gluing it, lol spelling, I did that and it just got into the rivet and stopped the layer moving, if you do, you have to be dead careful.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 6, 2008)

I put it back together today, it worked for 9 solves then exploded again. 

seems from all the comments that it's a common problem. 

fanwuq, I will do just that, I've just priced it up and it's pretty cheap to fix, will probably order some other stuff while I'm at it. 

Ah well, the end of my first cube. 'twas a sad day.


----------



## Brett (Dec 6, 2008)

Happened to me, I glued it and now it's fine.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 6, 2008)

happened to me before

I saved the pieces and now I use it for a magic trick


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 6, 2008)

This happened to mine a month ago. I've had it since June, but it was from solving it that broke it. It was something else *doesn't wanna talk about it*.

I ended up just buying a new one, but I would recommend looking for a cube from cube4you, that's would I should've done.


----------

